# 4 month old terrified.. Fearful aggressive?



## SadTales (Jul 20, 2016)

I am looking for some serious help for my 4 month old Shepherd puppy.

I am stumped on what to do, and falling apart. A few days ago I walked my male shepherd puppy on the docks, and than a trail, and started noticing he'd get alert when a person started walking towards me, as the person passes by me, he sometimes raises his hackles, and or, growls, and moves in front of them, growling and barking, so I have to yank him back. Because he's been doing this so often, as we continued the walk, he did it again, and a lady looked like she was about to have a heart attack when he did it, and gasped loudly. He never bit anyone, but I fear he will.. So now, I quickly say; "Focus!" and "Sit!" so people can pass by, he has no reaction when I do this, luckily, I then praise him.

The next issue I have with him is dogs. I don't care about my dog meeting other dogs, he doesn't need dog pals, but, we are in a neighborhood with many of them, so, we constantly encounter other dogs, I have noticed while walking him, he will pull harshly on the leash, and raise his hackles, he than growls, and barks, and deepens his bark, I know it's not his real bark either because he has a high pitch bark he uses indoors at home. He does not want to meet the dog, he's terrified of the dog. If the dog ends up approaching him, he will try to bite the dog in the face, he backs up and bares his teeth as well, while growling.

We took him to his first obedience class 4 days ago, he met the 5 other puppies, 3 are Shepherds, and one is a husky, and the other is a corgi. Whenever he saw the puppy, he instantly rushed forward towards the pup, growled, and barked, and raised his hackles, baring his teeth.. If the puppies wanted to meet him, he'd tail tuck, and run away, avoiding. He than watched the entire time as the other puppies played with each other, we all noticed he looked like he wanted to play, but clearly doesn't know how.

The trainer who is a certified dog trainer, said he is fear aggressive. She than stated she's met dogs like him.. From the same breeder, as she volunteers for a GSD rescue, I believe she has worked with some of them too, but I am unsure.

I have no clue on what I should do, he never was like this ever with people, he was always polite and well behaved and people never interested him, this behavior started 3 days ago. The dog behavior, his reaction with them has been going on for a long while, I started avoiding it, but as he's getting more stronger it's becoming more of a headache for me. The trainer also notices he tends to 'resource guard' me, whenever I played with the other shepherd puppies, he got very jealous, and targeted the one's I played with, and kept them away from me, they instantly picked up what he was doing and stayed away from me.

I am stressed out, and am concerned for the sake of my dog, I do not care if he ever gets to play with a dog, I just am concerned with the two major things, the fact that he MIGHT bite a dog one day, and OR a person one day. So, the question is, how do I 'fix' this, well, not FIX, but manage it?

Also, here's some background information about my puppy, that may be contributing factors:
- At 8 weeks, he was very skittish, he never wanted to come up to anyone who met him, he avoided them, and or hid behind me. He's continued this to this day.

- He will not approach anyone, never has, never will. So I just tell them; "He's in training" so they go away. He was always like this as a puppy.

- He never has been to obedience school, as all the classes in my area were always full.. It took this long just to get him, finally. So this is his first time meeting this many dogs.

- Since he was a puppy 8 weeks - 12 weeks, and slightly older, I stupidly would pick him up on walks whenever we saw an older dog, because the breeder constantly warned me "don't let him near other dogs, he'll get sick!" So, stupidly. I would pick him up.

I blame myself for ALL of this, literally all. I feel as if, I had put him in obedience class when he was younger, he would've been perfectly fine with dogs. I blame myself for not researching the breeder more, I blame myself, for going ahead and buying a skittish puppy when I knew he was skittish (last pup left)... I was blinded by how adorable he was.

What do you all recommend? I'm very attached to him, do you think it's lack of socialization, or it truly is fearful aggression? Coming from a 4 month old puppy!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hmm, 4 months you say ... wow??? There's a lot here to work with but freaking out is not going to help you. So take a deep breath and relax. 
You've already taken the first step to solving your problems "out think" your dog ... well puppy!"  

But first gonna say well, OK I won't ... but assuming your using a leash??? A proper correction would be a "Slight Tug" sideways to off center the dog. Pulling straight back ... yeah "no" that's not gonna work ...but your "Trainer" should have already told you that??

The no other dogs thing?? No biggie, I don't do others dogs with my dogs and my dogs know how to behave around other dogs, they ignore them. You gotta tone down the crazy,train your dog to walk properly on leash and you can get there!

And the people thing ....if your dog is uncomfortable with people, then don't let people touch him. Just say no and block as and if required! Lot's of threads on that right now but I'm drawing a blank at the moment?? Anyway the basis of that is the first link. Doing that and some other articles, should give you a better understanding of where you are now and idea of what to do. One of them is Five things to do with a fearful dog, that is essentially the same as Leerburghs "Who Pets" both articles are here.:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html


And at the heart of solving "issues" like this is teaching the dog/puppy to cope and chill. Less is more kinda thing and those would be "The Place Command and Sit on the Dog" details on those can be found here:

Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums mand.html

And if your having walking issues it's best to do the training with as little distraction as possible first, so you don't have to deal with other dogs (to which I always say no)or people. You have to show him what a proper walk is before you can "correct him "fairly" for not doing it and it's a puppy. 

Finally a lot of puppy stuff as well as Q&A lectures can be found here, so spend some time "listening" as well as "watching." Many others have asked similar questions to yours, those answers can help you better understand your puppy, also.

https://www.youtube.com/user/DogerciseLA/playlists

And of course ask questions here and welcome aboard.


----------



## SadTales (Jul 20, 2016)

Chip18 said:


> Hmm, 4 months you say ... wow??? There's a lot here to work with but freaking out is not going to help you. So take a deep breath and relax.
> You've already taken the first step to solving your problems "out think" your dog ... well puppy!"
> 
> But first gonna say well, OK I won't ... but assuming your using a leash??? A proper correction would be a "Slight Tug" sideways to off center the dog. Pulling straight back ... yeah "no" that's not gonna work ...but your "Trainer" should have already told you that??
> ...


Thank you, I bookmarked all of these. My palms are so sweaty because of how nervous, and upset I am. Been zoning out all day because of this, seeing this made me relax though. I will be going through all of this tomorrow. You're right he is uncomfortable with people touching him, made my roommate test walk him around the block, where there was tons of children and parents, she said he did very well, but he did bark and growl and hackles raised at the neighbors kid he always did that with the neighbors kid, but never any other kid. I'm gonna order him an "In training" dog vest right now, so people don't touch him as well because I know how uncomfortable that makes him. A stranger came through the door today, he was okay with her, I wasn't home, but roommate said she wanted to pet him, instead he avoided her and walked away.

Seems like dogs are the real issue and bring out the real fear, because they stress him out, he growls, hackles, lunges, and bares his teeth and tail tucks if they get to close. I noticed when all the dogs left obedience class, he was very comfortable, and running around like a happy puppy again.

I have a major question for all of you on these forums, do you think this is real aggression? Or, lack of socialization? Or, lack of socialization, not confident and weak nerves? Or, a fearful period phase, with a mixture of lack of socialization.

Distracting him on walks has been a big help, because he doesn't bark, or growl or do any of that to the person walking by me anymore. I think he tends to do this with me only.. Also, resource guards me which the trainer noticed.

Last question for me tonight, because I am exhausted, will obedience school help this behavior? And did me picking him up as a puppy contribute to the fact that he's fearful of other dogs?

I failed my dog, I'm terrible.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

You said that the trainer has worked with other dogs from this breeder. Did she have good results? If so I day you hire her for personal sessions


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Read Grisha Stewart's BAT book. It is reward only training but your dog is so young and if you implement her program as laid out what you are teaching your pup is how to control his environment and make himself feel safe without barking and acting a fool.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sadtales,it's not your fault at all.It's simply genetics.What you can do is teach your pup to ignore other dogs and people and to trust that you will never force him to.Right now he's putting on a big scary display in order to keep the people and dogs away.Your task is to keep him focused on you instead and make him feel safe.
Patricia McConnell is another behaviorist with excellent insight on fearful dogs.The Other End of the Leash is one of her books I highly recommend.
My Samson is a genetically fearful dog and I have learned an incredible amount about helping dogs deal and become more comfortable in the past couple of years.Nowadays when we are out walking and I explain to folks who ask to pet him why they can't,they are unbelievers because he's so calm and relaxed.
I don't want to write a novel on this thread  but one thing you can do immediately is do everything in your power to keep him focused on you and not practice the unwanted growling,barking,lunging.Don't be tempted to let anyone touch him even if he's calm,it just erodes his trust in you.Being in class can be really helpful if you don't push him to interact.You can show him how to relax there.Stay calm and relaxed yourself and I'm sure you'll begin to see improvement.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

I had many issues like this raising dogs, I also panicked and was worried. I learned that time and baby steps is probably the best training advice you can give someone. Take it slow, maybe meet one person, then another, or some family members. The dog doesnt even have to interact with people, just have a friend come by and ignore the dog while you interact with your friend. Most importantly, when your dog behaves calm give him treats or his food, and continue talking with the person and keep rewarding him for calm behavior.

Hope this helps!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Remember. He's 4 mos old. He's still learning. Not saying it's ok. But relax. You can'tbe so upset because he will feed off of your energy.


----------



## SadTales (Jul 20, 2016)

> You said that the trainer has worked with other dogs from this breeder. Did she have good results? If so I day you hire her for personal sessions


Yes, I believe so. She said he isn't actually that bad too, and the trainer was relaxed and awesome, she says she LOVES dogs like these (challenge for her).. But, indeed said he isn't that bad, I also believe she has had a success, she's known for feeding the homeless's dogs and providing vet care for their dogs, while her close friend is known for working at the GSD rescue here. Her friend also said they get loads of dogs like these.. Same issues, from breeder. But, I do believe they had success. She loves him already too.



> Read Grisha Stewart's BAT book. It is reward only training but your dog is so young and if you implement her program as laid out what you are teaching your pup is how to control his environment and make himself feel safe without barking and acting a fool.


Thank you, I will right away.



> Sadtales,it's not your fault at all.It's simply genetics.What you can do is teach your pup to ignore other dogs and people and to trust that you will never force him to.Right now he's putting on a big scary display in order to keep the people and dogs away.Your task is to keep him focused on you instead and make him feel safe.
> Patricia McConnell is another behaviorist with excellent insight on fearful dogs.The Other End of the Leash is one of her books I highly recommend.
> My Samson is a genetically fearful dog and I have learned an incredible amount about helping dogs deal and become more comfortable in the past couple of years.Nowadays when we are out walking and I explain to folks who ask to pet him why they can't,they are unbelievers because he's so calm and relaxed.
> I don't want to write a novel on this thread but one thing you can do immediately is do everything in your power to keep him focused on you and not practice the unwanted growling,barking,lunging.Don't be tempted to let anyone touch him even if he's calm,it just erodes his trust in you.Being in class can be really helpful if you don't push him to interact.You can show him how to relax there.Stay calm and relaxed yourself and I'm sure you'll begin to see improvement.


Thank you Dogma, I always simply blamed myself though because I heard it's very interesting hearing this in such a young puppy, so I keep beating myself up for it. I will do this, and read what you recommended. I ordered an "in training" backpack for him so people don't touch him anymore, roommate took him for a walk yesterday, another neighbor with her child (he's played with her young boy), before... Came up to roommate said the mother decided to pet him, but she approached him slowly and let him come up, he started licking her and sniffing her, than turned around and flee'd but attempted to say hello again. I told RM just to stop letting people touch him. I'm proud of him though, a while back ago, when he did meet that neighbor, and her young boy who's maybe 2 or 3, and had a Frisbee he was barking at them, but I gave them food and told them to give him this, he then took the food from both of them and the little boy who kept feeding him, and they were best friends right after, he kept trying to get the little boy to chase him, and waiting for the little boy to throw his Frisbee and returning it to him. Made me smile  I won't let people touch him anymore. I will also work on getting him to focus on me, and me only, because truly that is what really matters anyways, and what he cares about.

Thank you guys, I read all your posts.. It really got rid of my stress and help me relax. Sigh. 
I should probably get him a muzzle too.. If there is no improvement.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

dogma13 said:


> *Patricia McConnell is another behaviorist with excellent insight on fearful dogs.The Other End of the Leash is one of her books I highly recommend. *



Yep and ironically enough ... one of the few "Behaviorist" that I have any use for. 

And yet again in a bit of "irony" ( to me anyway) yet again one of the few (only) behaviourist that included in the first link of links I created was Patricia McConnell! And yet again in a bit of (irony) anyone that actually (reads) "Who Pets my Puppy or Dog" by Leerburgh would find it very similar to Patricia McConnell's "Five Things to with a Fearful Dog!" (Keep people out of his space.  

Frankly ... I've been "trying" to get out of "puppy zone" puppies ... are not really my thing. Seltzer to name one is really good at "Puppy" stuff.

I really just prefer to provide a link to :
https://www.youtube.com/user/DogerciseLA/featured

Bethany is a "Balanced Trainer" and appears to follow the same "principles" I "advocate" ... "Make Good Choices Dog." So good enough. And frankly the only "Trainer" that I've seen that also "issues" caution in the over use of treats, good enough for me. 

But ... this thread was a bit "unusal" to me at any rate. An owner in a "total meltdown" because "crap has gone totally sideways!" And they have no idea what happened???

The thread showed up late! And the apparent panic caught me a bit of guard??? 

But it "struck" a chord with "me" because I had the exact "opposite" situation with "Rocky!" Because with "Rocky's" H/A problem, I got "everything" right! He never received a "single correction" for inappropriate interactions with humans ... not one!

Ok then ... "that happened" but "how and why??" Became my "quest??" Figuring out "what went right" was my goal. And "Pro's" ... "here" helped me fill in the gap's in things I did but did not fully understand?? 

The "OP" has the opposite situation?? What's going wrong?? "How" to fix it??? Is already "here." 

"Explaining" it "I" hope ... will help her to "chill."


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

SadTales said:


> Last question for me tonight, because I am exhausted, will obedience school help this behavior? And did me picking him up as a puppy contribute to the fact that he's fearful of other dogs?
> 
> I failed my dog, I'm terrible.


 Well by and large everyone will say yes it will. But that "won't" answer your question. 

As I see it ... you kinda sorta "misinterpreted" what your breeder was saying?? I think what the "Breeder" was trying to say was "protect:"your dog from "Diseases" that "could be transmitted by other dogs?? You came up with a rather creative spin on that advise??

Ideally "protect my dog" would mean (as done by me) ... you "avoid" other dogs from getting to your puppy! My dogs go behind me and I step in front of them if required. Or I cross the street or change direct ,whatever, I do not "insist on a God Given Right, to proceed in my intended course of direction.

I practice "Protect my Dog" like this ... , One day on a walk with my "Puppy APBT/Boxer, Stewie to my right on leash on the sidewalk. We are just passing a house when, I suddenly hear people screaming and a Screen Door, slam open??? 

I turn around and look and a 85 lb APBT is making a beeline for my puppy!!! Nothing to think about here! I immediately spin and shield my puppy behind me and faced that dog down!! 

That dog was aiming at my puppy and did not "expect" to be confronted by a human?? Figuring out "what is this??" slowed him just enough for his owners to retrieve him. My puppy learned right then .. that other dogs don't mean crap! Daddy's got my back! 

So that's how it should be done. My dogs learned that if other dogs approach it means "nothing" Daddy's got your back. Your "job" (Dog) is to be "calm" I got this! I showed them how I "expected" them to behave around other dogs ... do nothing! They got that.  

And sigh in yet another first ... I think you chose (unknowingly) "The Chihuahua Protocol." When another dog approaches ... "I get transported into the Air (your puppy thought), ... no big deal ... other dogs mean nothing! Worked great when he was smaller but "now" ...not so much??? You kinda sorta "showed him" what to expect when other dogs approach "up in the air I go!" And now ... that's not happening??? So at the moment, he's kinda lost and is struggling to cope.

And most likely he is in front or beside you and has to deal with the for "him" stress of other dog's checking him out??? Just a guess on part because I practice a "Zero Unknown Dog Policy." 

And thus far in 13 encounters ( 11 on Rocky alone, he seems to be a stray dog magnetic??) I've never touched a single stray. I make it "Crystal Clear" to them that my dogs are off limits! 

If you must "known safe dogs only" oh yeah or "Pack Walks" if that is an option for you?? But random dog on the street, "I thought my dog was friendly encounters""" Yeah ... no.

I don't care what a dog's intentions are, "My Policy" is "I don't know you, I don't know your dogs?? You keep your distance and I'll do the same." Others are of course free to do as they see fit. 

As to whether or not your dog can get over this??.At four months old ... it should not be a problem. And ... I think it will take a lot less effort than you seem to believe???


----------



## SadTales (Jul 20, 2016)

Chip18 said:


> Well by and large everyone will say yes it will. But that "won't" answer your question.
> 
> As I see it ... you kinda sorta "misinterpreted" what your breeder was saying?? I think what the "Breeder" was trying to say was "protect:"your dog from "Diseases" that "could be transmitted by other dogs?? You came up with a rather creative spin on that advise??
> 
> ...


Thank you Chip. I think I did take what the breeder said wrong, I was scared of him dying as a friend of mine who lives down the street had her puppy die on the second week, so I was fearful, but than again, whenever the breeder heard I was taking him out anyways, she got very mad at me and kept saying; "He's not allowed around other dogs, he shouldn't be around dogs" over and over again. I think it was more so, a hidden behavior issue, so, I think she didn't want my dog ever meeting dogs. Whenever we asked her for help on these issues, we got yelled at by her.

 I still blame myself though, because, what if he was just a shy puppy? But, if I had put him in obedience school at 8 - 12 weeks (puppy kindergarten), he'd be a whole new puppy!?

But, you are very right, thank you


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

:angryfire:


SadTales said:


> Thank you Chip. I think I did take what the breeder said wrong, I was scared of him dying as a friend of mine who lives down the street had her puppy die on the second week, so I was fearful, but than again, whenever the breeder heard I was taking him out anyways, she got very mad at me and kept saying; "He's not allowed around other dogs, he shouldn't be around dogs" over and over again. I think it was more so, a hidden behavior issue, so, I think she didn't want my dog ever meeting dogs. Whenever we asked her for help on these issues, we got yelled at by her.
> 
> I still blame myself though, because, what if he was just a shy puppy? But, if I had put him in obedience school at 8 - 12 weeks (puppy kindergarten), he'd be a whole new puppy!?
> 
> But, you are very right, thank you


You can't continue to beat yourself up! Yeah you got some problems but as my guy "Jeff Gellman" says "lady your dogs not that bad!" 

On here last year we had a X-Mas day meltdown! On advise from a vet! The owner "Alpha Rolled" the wrong dog ... forty stitches in the face later (the husband ... I guess the wife had more sense) ... the dog was running laps out of control, in the garage and the dog's owner was going to call animal control on her on dog!!! 

She didn't and it turned out later that the dog had a bad reaction to the medication the vet prescribed! I think she still has the dog but I hope she changed vets! 

Maybe a "Breeder" here can speak to this but it sounds to me like you kinda got screwed?? I don't know but I'm kind of under the impression that part of the reason for buying a puppy from a "Breeder" is "Customer Service??" It seems pretty clear that you misinterpreted what they "meant" and the Cs has not been so great???

And instead of ... taking a deep breath and trying to explain it a bit clearer for "you." The "Breeder" kind of had a melt down?? I don't know ... that's just how I see it?? 

In anycase your gonna have to let "all" the "what if's" and "this happened" and "maybe's" go. Your puppy has, and right now he's struggling to cope! And he needs a "leader" with a clear head to help him thru this. 

A confused and struggling owner can't help there dog! Different circumstances but I was just like you! Accept I was seriously "angry" at my dog for how he treated Gunther!!! Five freaking fights 
and everytime! Rocky started them!!!! :angryfire:

At the time ... I had no solutions, I was just struggling to cope! And Gunther "Passed" following the last fight (unrelated issues) so I was
never able to solve the "Pack Issues." 

And I hold onto a grudge like a "BullDog!!" But .... my wife said "if you can't handle this, (the resentment) then we have to give him back to "Dogtown Rescue!" 

And then ... the freaking freaking "People Issues???" He greeted company with a "Cold Hard Stare" and a low rumbling growl! 
None of the barking and lunging crap. He gave me the clear impression ... that he meant business!! 

My wife gave me a mandate, "freaking let it go or get rid of him!" So at this point ... "I" was like you?? Did "I" somehow "do" this??? If ... "I" was responsible?? Then I had done a disservice to "Rocky" by taking him off the "Available list???" Maybe a different owner would have been better for him???

So I took a deep breath and let the "past go!" And that ... is what you need to do! You can't help your puppy as long as your in panic mode. 

Letting go of the past is "step one" stop and think is step two ..."outthink your dog." For me, I now considered the H/A thing, instead of an "issue" that I would have to cope ... an "opportunity" for "Payback!!!" Yes ... I can work with that!!At that point "I" resolved to "fix" this issue! I couldn't do anything about the past but the new issue ... H/A yeah ... I got this!!  

I just had to figure out how??? And it turned out ... I already knew how! The first articles I posted ... are also "your solutions!" 

KISS, the "Who Pets my Puppy or Dog" I'd pretty much done something similar anyway but if asked to "Pet my Dog" I'd always said "yes" in the past ...but what if instead I said "No??"

Well as it turned out ... that was the solution! And it turned out to work just fine thank you very much. Today "Rocky" is safe in public, although he's still not a fan of company in the home but now he's more like "nice to see you ...when you leaving???" I'm good with that. 

Oh well ... just a side note, been working on another post for you. I think it will help wit the "Socialization" thing???


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Sadtales here are some important facts that you have provided

At 8 weeks, he was very skittish, he never wanted to come up to anyone who met him, he avoided them, and or hid behind me. He's continued this to this day.

- He will not approach anyone, never has, never will. So I just tell them; "He's in training" so they go away. He was always like this as a puppy.


The trainer who is a certified dog trainer, said he is fear aggressive. She than stated she's met dogs like him.. From the same breeder, as she volunteers for a GSD rescue

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Do not blame yourself .

I am going to say this in the most straight forward way , that breeder needs to be stopped . They seem to have a reputation for generating dogs with bad temperament that end up in rescues .
I would say a combination of genetics and poor early socialization . 

Chip gave you some good advice.

Ask this trainer how they dealt with your breeder's other fear aggressive dogs . Were they successful. 
You have one advantage and that is that you acknowledged the problem at an age when you can make an impression and modify things , and you are willing to take action , not wait for some "phase" to pass .

If you like the trainer and they have a good plan then I would hire them to do personal sessions. One on one . No other dogs , no distractions no other people , no forcing the issues. Just you and the pup . 
Do your basic AKC / CKC obedience training as the foundation . 

Simplify . Take away decision making from the dog. You will tell the dog what you want , how to behave , guiding him to the right behaviour and rewarding him he begins to select that behaviour by himself .
Good leadership .

Some of that stepping out ahead of you and lunging and barking at oncoming people is bravado . Fear . 

quote Chip 
"Maybe a "Breeder" here can speak to this but it sounds to me like you kinda got screwed?? I don't know but I'm kind of under the impression that part of the reason for buying a puppy from a "Breeder" is "Customer Service??" It seems pretty clear that you misinterpreted what they "meant" and the Cs has not been so great???"

Absolutely . The breeder should have a life long interest , non-intrusive !, in the health and welfare , struggles and achievements in the dog , and the partnership of that dog and new owner.

If you don't , then DO NOT BREED . You're in it for the wrong reasons.


----------



## SadTales (Jul 20, 2016)

> Maybe a "Breeder" here can speak to this but it sounds to me like you kinda got screwed?? I don't know but I'm kind of under the impression that part of the reason for buying a puppy from a "Breeder" is "Customer Service??" It seems pretty clear that you misinterpreted what they "meant" and the Cs has not been so great???


I really did, you would think a breeder who has more than 20 years in experience and award winning dogs would be 'safe' but that clearly isn't the case. Thank you Chip, your words have been motivating, I've been working hard with him now.



> Ask this trainer how they dealt with your breeder's other fear aggressive dogs . Were they successful.
> You have one advantage and that is that you acknowledged the problem at an age when you can make an impression and modify things , and you are willing to take action , not wait for some "phase" to pass .
> 
> If you like the trainer and they have a good plan then I would hire them to do personal sessions. One on one . No other dogs , no distractions no other people , no forcing the issues. Just you and the pup .
> ...


Thank you Carm. I will ask her that, she's a very sweet person and a very good trainer, she kept working with him and focusing on him the entire class cause she loves dogs like him that are a challenge, I believe she has a similar Shepherd herself too that she rescued (weak nerves and all) I believe she was successful though, I'm trying to remember her words but I was so exhausted that day, she kept saying that he isn't that bad, and said he'll definitely get better. I do believe she emailed me 'homework' with him as well to work on, so I've been doing that too. I want to see how it goes with working with her, if it goes swell I will be recommending her on these forums, so far she's absolutely amazing, it's also lovely knowing how she's committed to dogs, and provides free vet work for the homeless who have dogs, along with feeding their dogs, she's great.

It's just so hard not to blame myself, because seeing the puppies for the first time, they did seem fine, but, than again, I only got to visit them once, when they were sleepy and in their enclosure, so, again my fault for being so blinded by that, when I knew that was completely wrong. Like, maybe I could be possibly wrong, maybe my puppy was the only one who was like this? But, if it's genetics, than all of them are most likely suffering similar issues.. Two people on these forums actually.. Not naming them after researching, did say their dogs were extremely fearful, and one had to give their dog back to the breeder because it got so bad 

I absolutely agree with you. Ah, the whole situation is so depressing.

But, I now learned from this, next time.. I will never be impatient when selecting a puppy, and be smarter, I knew something was fishy, but they were just so cute and seemed perfectly fine. But, now I know. My friends did warn me because they also researched the breeder a ton for me, that's why I was hesitant when I put my deposit down. It really sucks too how she would yell at us when we ask us for help, along with swear on the phone, so, yes. We did indeed get screwed. I learnt my lesson.

My poor boy though. It's sad watching him, it's like he WANTS to play, but he just doesn't know how, and than he gets super fearful, and panics. It breaks my heart into pieces.

The breed is suppose to be confident not fearful 

I am gonna ask a couple up my street about their Shepherd, they too got a Shepherd, I don't know what breeder, but their Shepherd is just as bad! The dog has to be muzzled, and it spins around in circles, freaking out when it sees a person, it has almost bit multiple people and pulls the handler badly, just now when she was walking up my street the dog was trying to attack a little Beagle name Hotdog 

I'm gonna ask and find out more, a friend of mine told me to report the breeder when I got him at 9 weeks, because something that I said about him (that she did), seemed odd to her.

Thank you guys so much.
Like, thank you!

As weeks go by, I am gonna update his progress as he gets older and see what happens.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

OP, other people have said this but stop beating yourself up. You obviously love your pup and want to do right by him a d that is a lot.

Your pup is still a baby, and if you get really proactive with the right trainer, I bet you can make a ton of improvement. You can't train away temperament but how you respond to the dog matters a lot. Just think if you found out you had diabetes. You can either keep o eating whatever you want and not exercise or you can eat a good diet, be fit and maybe completely control it with lifestyle alone.

Lastly, try to get your emotions out of it when you are out in the world with your dog. I know that is easier said than done but if you are upset or emotional about what your dog is doing your dog may read that as "everybody is upset like me so the world must be a really upsetting place". 

My experiece has been that insecure dogs like it when people are matter of fact and neutral even when they are having a meltdow .


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I live with a fear aggressive mess of a GSD. It's not fun. Sadly they are now the norm. Here are a few things I have learned that helped.

Muzzle-get your dog used to one and make it part of your routine when leaving the property. A fear aggressive dog is not one that you will ever be able to trust to mind it's manners and the world is full of stupid people who will, probably with good intentions, push the limits for your dog by invading it's space.
Fencing-or some secure containment were your dog can just be a dog without worrying. Make your neighbors aware that this particular dog should not be bothered and ensure that gates are secure to prevent accidents.
Crate-you need to make sure that this dog is crate trained. This is a must because truly fear aggressive dogs do not respond "normally" to normal situations. The cable guy, the plumber, the religious people at the door, could all be a huge issue. Moving days, deliveries. You need to make sure that your dog can be secured safely out of the way. Fear aggression often comes paired with bolting in panic. No one needs a fear aggressive dog on the loose.
You-accept your dog for what he is and let go of any preconceived ideas about what he is or isn't. Learn to stay calm even when he is losing is mind and be his advocate. You need to protect him from himself as well as the rest of the world. That's your job. Understand that there will be moments when you just want to give up. You won't. 

Shadow is 6 years old, we have managed and a sweeter dog I couldn't have found. You can do this. Work with your trainer as others have said.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sadtales sounds like you have a wonderful trainer to help you.As you go along your pup will learn to trust in your leadership and he'll have no need to try and frighten away the scary dogs and people.The shepherd belonging to your neighbors has no leader to look to for direction so he's taken that role.
You guys are going to do great!Looking forward to reading about your progress.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

The solution to getting the best results out of dogs like this is achieved through ironclad obedience that involves use of aversives. It is only after you are able to stop and suppress behaviors as well as use reward to reinforce desirable behaviors and establish a communication framework involving both reinforcement and punishment that you can really reshape how the dog reacts to stimuli in its environment. It is a lot of work.

It is also best left up to a professional to establish that framework. It was a dog like the one you have now that set me on the path to becoming a professional trainer. They can be a pain in the ass but they're probably the most rewarding ones to work on.


----------



## SadTales (Jul 20, 2016)

Update: Took him to another class days ago, with our trainer.. Huge improvement today, he was less snappy, snappy with the one of the Shepherd puppy that is so focused on saying hello to him, and reads his body language well. Trainer said he is definitely not bad, like I said before, and is very proud of him. Than she went on to tell us about how she loves dogs like him, and would work with everyday, night and day, because she loves the challenge of it 

She also said he definitely wants to play, but again doesn't know how, but believes he will be playing with the other dogs in a couple more classes, but, she also told us all dogs are different and that we must learn to accept him (not 'tolerate' aggression) obviously, but accept our puppy for who he is, which we do, all dogs are indeed different!

We were very proud of him today, he barked a lot less, the first class, he was constantly barking non-stop, and hackles in seconds this time, very less hackles maybe once or twice, and, 4x less barking, he also used his REAL bark (high pitch), rather than the deep bark he constantly uses to ward off people when he's fearful, and attempted to sniff the Shepherd puppy in the face, after a second praise, and constant praise and walking him around, he got more comfortable, our pup is indeed VERY insecure.

The trainer, and I, am correct, he IS very protective of us (resource guards, I believe), so he doesn't not 'go after dogs' which we normally thought but, whenever WE interact with another dog he gets jealous, I believe? Or, completely protective of us, as to why he keeps them away and tells them to back off, he also isn't aggressive with people either, he is VERY protective OVER me out of everyone else in my family, as I do have the biggest bond with him. She said though this is not her main issue on the list, but she is definitely gonna get that fixed.

He also DOES have bad manners, which we knew, when he was a puppy he was very bad mannered, but we still love him, he's probably more stubborn than a husky ! Trainer had to deal with his temper tantrum, after he got over it, he was very obedient, lots of gator rolls!

We are also gonna get her to do one on one training with her, and I will definitely after seeing the FULL class have it's run, recommend HER on these forums for anyone in MY area, because so far, she's marvelous of a trainer, very easy going to! We're already seeing improvement and love it. 

She also said, yes, nobody has to 'pet our dog' which you all said, and I agree, nobody does. So, I ordered him a backpack that tells people to leave him alone basically.

Very smart pup, and very stubborn! But, goodness gracious I'm just so happy that it isn't THAT bad, and, we are SEEING improvement, even if it WILL take a long time, it makes me so happy.

She will be bringing her shepherd in as well, her shepherd is outstanding with reactive dogs like him.

I also been taking him to the park, and running him up ramps like a seesaw (isn't), dropping the leash, and I noticed HE will follow me, and do it himself, even if that's scary for him, I even decided to go down the slide and he followed behind, so, hopefully this is a boost to his confidence and constantly playing fetch with him, and letting him watch people at a very LONG distance.

Sadly today though, he gave another woman a heart attack, he barked in the car, the windows were cracked down (not fully open), and she was walking to her car, to leave with friends, and, he barked at her, and she freaked out, covered her heart, and gave me a dirty look  than.. Looked like she was gonna cry and waited till her friend's to pull out so she could get in, it's crazy that people cross the streets and avoid a puppy this age! He barked ONCE and he was locked in the car with me, no way he'd be able to hurt her!

Anyways, thank you guys so much far, I will keep updating on his progress, if you have any stories, and or tips, PLEASE feel free to share, everything is motivational right now, and I could not thank you more! 

Thank you to this wonderful community. And thank you for easing the weight and pushing me to WORK harder with my dog, and not give up, I've always wanted to be a dog trainer, and or veterinarian or someone who works with rescues, so I too am getting a big confidence boost, and having fun with it even though it's stressful, it'll be a long journey. The trainer has also been impressed with what I've been doing with him, because it's correct.


----------



## SadTales (Jul 20, 2016)

Oh, and there is an officer who wants to do police dog training with him, but I don't think he'd get far since he has weak nerves, and insecurity, but.. Would it BOOST his confidence? He also has an amazing grip!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> I live with a fear aggressive mess of a GSD. It's not fun. Sadly they are now the norm. Here are a few things I have learned that helped.
> 
> Muzzle-get your dog used to one and make it part of your routine when leaving the property. A fear aggressive dog is not one that you will ever be able to trust to mind it's manners and the world is full of stupid people who will, probably with good intentions, push the limits for your dog by invading it's space.
> Fencing-or some secure containment were your dog can just be a dog without worrying. Make your neighbors aware that this particular dog should not be bothered and ensure that gates are secure to prevent accidents.
> ...


Your first paragraph breaks my heart.

Unfortunately, you are right. I read page after page of it here. Many years ago, when I trained professionally it was more unusual to see a confident GSD than a weak nerved one.

The staff at more than one vet's office has changed their opinion of GSDs after meeting mine.

Most aggression problems in pet dogs is fear based and thus, unpredictable. In some cases, the dog can be managed. Almost any dog will be better with good training.

What's really sad is that the poor dogs will never enjoy life stress free, just knowing the pure joy of living that every dog should experience. Life is hard for a fearful dog.

And the owner won't get to experience life with a true GSD which is a life like no other.


----------



## SadTales (Jul 20, 2016)

zetti said:


> Your first paragraph breaks my heart.
> 
> Unfortunately, you are right. I read page after page of it here. Many years ago, when I trained professionally it was more unusual to see a confident GSD than a weak nerved one.
> 
> ...


Yes.. It shattered my heart yesterday hearing my roommate took him out, and she said, she was on the sidewalk and a group of people coming, but they were at a distance, and he was harshly lunging, and viciously barking and deep low growls, the group of people were terrified.. And than, a couple (bf & gf) came by, and he scared both of them, because of his lunging, and growling, and barking, despite them being far from him. They waited till my roommate left they said, before they went to their car.

This is my first Shepherd, I love him to death, but, it hurts everyday you know? Managed  but, anything can set him off and all that training has to restart.. 

Currently gonna take him to the lake, I got my friends who volunteered to help me out so I'm gonna meet them there, and let them start at a distance while he looks at them, and constantly feet him cut up pieces of hot dogs while clicking... Than, get them to throw pieces of hot dogs and approach him from the back, after that, letting them hang out, we're probably gonna sit there for an hour on the grass, letting him watch people for an hour, while I feed him small cut up hot dog pieces.

I'm trying to get him away from this weird people phase, he never, ever use to be like this when it came to people.. Dogs, yes, always.. But not people... So, maybe it's lack of socialization there, so I'm gonna work my butt off... Because like I said it'd terrify me if he bites someone.

Anyone recommend a muzzle for a 4 month old? Like a good muzzle they know I can order? (Canada)


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

SadTales- can you go back and re-read Bailiff's post?

You do need to put bombproof obedience on your dog, use corrections to suppress his barking-snarling-lunging behavior, and then reward him for the right behaviors.

I guarantee that just using hotdogs won't work. Been there, done that. 

At four months he is already terrifying people- imagine him at 80 lbs. 

How is the trainer working out?


----------



## SadTales (Jul 20, 2016)

Muskeg said:


> SadTales- can you go back and re-read Bailiff's post?
> 
> You do need to put bombproof obedience on your dog, use corrections to suppress his barking-snarling-lunging behavior, and then reward him for the right behaviors.
> 
> ...


He has already improved with dogs because of the trainer, barks at them much less, maybe once, that's it, and doesn't hackle as much anymore. She'll be bring her dog soon to do more work with him, and, we are gonna hire her for 1 on 1 personal training, than, probably join her reactive dog class.

I will re-read that post.

You're right the hot dogs didn't work, if my friend's made eye contact with him, he lunged, and lifted up his lips, growling pretty viciously, I wish I had recorded it to show you guys what I'm dealing with.

My friends refuse to come close to him, and kept a distance, and kept feeding him hot dogs, at a distance, that helped slightly.. Because, he could actually look at them without an reaction, but if they were to walk towards him, he starts growling. So, they stayed at a distance the entire time, praising him whenever he was calm..

A nice lady pulled out water for him since it was so hot, and he lunged and barked at her, she said "It's okay, I had dogs" I warned her, and all of that and she said "No worries, keep working with him!" And walked away, while he drank what he put down for her.

I brought him home asap after that.

Does anyone know a good brand of muzzle that won't slip off, and would fit a 4 month old shepherd puppy by the way.

Gosh, it's really bad 

Forgot to add, I corrected him when he was doing that, and he cut it out, and whined, so I'll do more corrections, I was just scared to do it, because, googling and reading I heard that it's bad to correct a fearful dog, making things worse.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm glad you found a trainer you like to work with.Your corrections will be more effective if you can catch him right before he reacts,as soon as he tenses up or you see his lip curl,etc.As you found out it didn't work out so well to flood him with situations that set him off.The more times he practices that behavior,the harder to train him otherwise.Listen to your trainer!I'm sure things will improve very soon.


----------



## SadTales (Jul 20, 2016)

dogma13 said:


> I'm glad you found a trainer you like to work with.Your corrections will be more effective if you can catch him right before he reacts,as soon as he tenses up or you see his lip curl,etc.As you found out it didn't work out so well to flood him with situations that set him off.The more times he practices that behavior,the harder to train him otherwise.Listen to your trainer!I'm sure things will improve very soon.


I definitely hope so, thank you Dogma, will keep updating this thread as progress goes by, my sister has him with her currently, I called her asking if he's lunging and barking at people she said "a bit" it seems he tends to do it with me, more than anyone else, like I said, I have the biggest bond with him, so, maybe he's resource guarding me a lot... Gonna do more corrections with him, as well, and put a stop with it and set some boundaries.

Any muzzle recommendations would be helpful guys


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

SadTales said:


> I also been taking him to the park, and running him up ramps like a seesaw (isn't), dropping the leash, and I noticed HE will follow me, and do it himself, even if that's scary for him, I even decided to go down the slide and he followed behind, so, hopefully this is a boost to his confidence and constantly playing fetch with him, and letting him watch people at a very LONG distance.


LOL yes!! Excellent observations and that "developing confidence" is part of the process!!

Train by instinct?? I did a lot of that with "Rocky" kinda like well ... "I don't understand why this works ... but it seems to?? Good enough ... I started my search for why "things worked" long after actually doing a lot of it. 

You can help your help but "you" have to let it go. You can't help your dog (Sorry buzz words) weak soft energy. Your dog looks to you for guidance and you need to be a "Calm Assertive leader" in order to help him.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

my female was not quite as bad as how yours sounds when she was younger, but she had dog issues where we could not even get within eye sight of another dog without her blowing a gasket . Like Bailiff said, what worked for her was a combination of stricter obedience and then general confidence boosting stuff. I corrected her for barking and lunging and took that option away. We try to do a lot of playing around other dogs but not where they can get to her , like tug or a game she likes to build her confidence in their presence. 

She is almost 4 now and very rarely lights up and barks at a dog (only when she's in heat lol) because she knows her job is to walk quietly and non-assholeishly next to me through obedience. I correct the first sign of jerkiness , like huffing and eye locking . She will never be a dog park dog and I only let her play with certain dogs I know , but she is at least well behaved in public and minds her own business when around dogs.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

SadTales said:


> Oh, and there is an officer who wants to do police dog training with him, but I don't think he'd get far since he has weak nerves, and insecurity, but.. Would it BOOST his confidence? He also has an amazing grip!


Seriously?

How clearly can I say NO.

that is unrealistic and not responsible .

you will be left with a wet bag of mess with the bottom about to give way, more problems and a dog pushed beyond his coping ability.

NO


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

SadTales said:


> My friends refuse to come close to him, and kept a distance, and kept feeding him hot dogs, at a distance, that helped slightly.. Because, he could actually look at them without an reaction, but if they were to walk towards him, he starts growling. So, they stayed at a distance the entire time, praising him whenever he was calm..
> 
> A nice lady pulled out water for him since it was so hot, and he lunged and barked at her, she said "It's okay, I had dogs" I warned her, and all of that and she said "No worries, keep working with him!" And walked away, while he drank what he put down for her.
> 
> I brought him home asap after that.


Sigh ... most likely "stuff" like "this" is why "Baillfi" suggested you "Find a Trainer." Most likely he's had owners such as yourself and better "understood" that you would be tempted to try "things such as "this??"

Aww well that's that's one of the differences between "Pro's" and "Pet People" such as myself ... I only work with "Dog's" not owners. 


But "post analysis" discussion ... what you "did" was what "I" label "tricking someone into my dog's space??" It always struck me as a particularly bad idea??? So ... I never tried it.

You still got "lucky" however because what you could have also "found out" ... was that a dog can "take a treat" and still "bite the crap out of someone" multitasking as it were. 

Your friend would have "helped" the dog more by *"eating the hot dog herself" *and *"ignoring the dog!" *

Instead of being the dog's "anchor of support and guidance" so she can look to you ... you are instead "surrounding" her with other's that are "also" uncertain of her?? I'm not seeing how that approach is going to work myself??

At any rate ... I'll "try" ... yet again if you have "one friend" and "this" is "important" to you ... have a look here:






Of course even that will only work if you "suck it up and let it go" the dog doesn't need to be surrounded by more people that belive it's a lost casue??


----------



## WembleyDogsUK (Jul 13, 2016)

> At four months he is already terrifying people


Oh, yes, of course, it's horrible! Fear of dogs, especially puppies - is a public disease and should be taken into consideration. Let them be scared if they want to, cinophobia is considered to be a mental disorder. Maybe these people are immigrants from rabies infested country, how do you know? Interesting, guys, why harsh methods before anything? If you start straining your dog in such situations - there would be no end to it, instead of changing his attitude towards strangers and subsequently changing his behavior would be a prong collar and constant worry. The reason why puppies behave like this - in many many cases is because they don't spend their energy sufficiently and they are not occupied with anything exciting. Aggression replaces natural behavior of stalker and hunter. A simple ball on rope can change everything dramatically.

Question 1: What the handler is doing when his dog is lunging and barking on people? From your doorstep, where does it start? Your behavior adjusts your dog's behavior.

Question 2: What methods do you employ to divert your dog's attention away from the irritating subject on walks? I mean methods, not balls or treats.


----------



## WembleyDogsUK (Jul 13, 2016)

Instead of pressing on obedience and subordination, I suggest this:

Behavior Adjustment Training: A New Approach to Problem Behaviors


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Poor Rose!That girl was terrified and overwhelmedI'm assuming you posted that video as an example of what NOT to do with a fearful dog?


----------



## SadTales (Jul 20, 2016)

mego said:


> my female was not quite as bad as how yours sounds when she was younger, but she had dog issues where we could not even get within eye sight of another dog without her blowing a gasket . Like Bailiff said, what worked for her was a combination of stricter obedience and then general confidence boosting stuff. I corrected her for barking and lunging and took that option away. We try to do a lot of playing around other dogs but not where they can get to her , like tug or a game she likes to build her confidence in their presence.
> 
> She is almost 4 now and very rarely lights up and barks at a dog (only when she's in heat lol) because she knows her job is to walk quietly and non-assholeishly next to me through obedience. I correct the first sign of jerkiness , like huffing and eye locking . She will never be a dog park dog and I only let her play with certain dogs I know , but she is at least well behaved in public and minds her own business when around dogs.


I've been doing what Bailiff has suggested, he cut the lunging at people issue, and barking at people the moment I did the corrections, the dog thing though, like I said gotten slightly better. This is the 2nd or 3rd day after I did the corrections and he left people alone, barked once, and walked passed people nicely, without lunging. A couple of friends could pet him too (roommate took him.)

Walking at a distance with him and my friend's dog helped a lot, the two almost played together but people showed up, so he had to leave with his dog. (He didn't bark his dog, and didn't try to bite him, and even had the confidence to go up and sniff), the other dog is a very calm dog too, with great behavior. 
So, walking has been working at a distance.

Also, been doing things like going to places to build up to confidence, even riding my hover board with him weirdly helped him, also, I've been playing tug in the presence of other dogs, and ball in the presence of people and dogs, and it's been helping a WHOLE lot.


----------



## SadTales (Jul 20, 2016)

WembleyDogsUK said:


> Oh, yes, of course, it's horrible! Fear of dogs, especially puppies - is a public disease and should be taken into consideration. Let them be scared if they want to, cinophobia is considered to be a mental disorder. Maybe these people are immigrants from rabies infested country, how do you know? Interesting, guys, why harsh methods before anything? If you start straining your dog in such situations - there would be no end to it, instead of changing his attitude towards strangers and subsequently changing his behavior would be a prong collar and constant worry. The reason why puppies behave like this - in many many cases is because they don't spend their energy sufficiently and they are not occupied with anything exciting. Aggression replaces natural behavior of stalker and hunter. A simple ball on rope can change everything dramatically.
> 
> Question 1: What the handler is doing when his dog is lunging and barking on people? From your doorstep, where does it start? Your behavior adjusts your dog's behavior.
> 
> Question 2: What methods do you employ to divert your dog's attention away from the irritating subject on walks? I mean methods, not balls or treats.


He now wears a vest that states he's in training so people don't touch him. I don't think I'd ever use the prong a collar on him. My pup gets taken to a enclosed area, insanely quiet, and runs on grass while I throw his Chuckit! and Frisbee till he's completely energy drained, and than I take him for a very short walk.

Also, he was never like this with people, at a young age, it was obvious to me he was fearful, so I never did try to force interaction with him, just let him watch people at a distance at parks, and IKEA's and Walmart's while outside, so they don't touch him, sometimes when he was a baby and I was walking him people would randomly walk by without asking touching him, which bothered me. This behavior started very, very recently (with people.)

Correcting him seems to have fixed it (on a flat collar), he is not food motivated either, unless at home. A rope toy sometimes helps, but not always...

1. The behavior does not start from my doorstep, he is completely fine on the walk, but if someone were to approach him, walk by him, etc, that's when he reacts. 
Edit: Back than it was also obvious to me that he was insecure or scared when it came to walks, because while we were going down the street, he'd constantly whine and jump at me, and I had to keep encouraging him to go more and more, it took a solid month before he was actually ABLE to properly walk on the leash and enjoy walks, now he DOES enjoy them and want's to play with his Frisbee or ChuckIt! Outside all the time, and he's constantly sniffing everything he can as if it's new to him.

2. I turn him around, and put him in a sit, and tell him focus until the person passes by, if he's calm, and doesn't close his mouth and or focusing on the person (very relaxed) I would praise it, but not overly praise, and keep on walking and say "Let's go."


----------



## Sigmund (Dec 11, 2014)

Good Day SadTales,
I am dealing with the exact same behaviour with my pup. He is now almost 2 years old now and have went through a myriad of different trainers, classes and methods to try and help him with his fear aggression. Last November my Vet recommended a Veterinary Behaviorist. We went to a consult and came up with a plan to help him deal with his fear and start to live a dog's life. Since then we have never looked back. I talk to the Veterinary Behaviorist monthly or when ever I have a question/concern. I follow her advice to a T. With this he has made incredible progress. Some areas he has progressed with incredible results and has progressed slower in other areas. People are no longer and issue but, I also ensure he is given space. Other dogs is a work in progress but, this is the hardest nut to crack. My boy does not react well to any corrective (punishment or negative) measures. Everything is positive and his behaviour is shaped using this method. We use BAT, WembleyDogsUK provided a link. My boy is a sniffer, on walks he gets to sniff everything, the calming effect it has is incredible. Shepherds are a working breed, give him jobs to do. This will build confidence and establish a sense of purpose. I have my boy tracking and he is now ready to get his TD. He also has to work for everything, food, treats, toys etc. Your dog will love you for it. Best of luck and don't beat yourself up. Be patient, calm and always reward the desired behaviour.


----------

